# The Terrible Karaoke Thread



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Let's face it. If you're not a natural born singer, your karaoke is going to be ear bleeding.

That being said.

Getting out of the comfort zone...

Submit a post of yourself doing karaoke...
It can be whatever. Jazz, rap, pop, punk, you name it.

It doesn't have to be the full song.

And I don't care if you're whispering either. Some of us are shy and nocturnal. 

Well here's my bloody awful attempt at "rapping" a tiny bit of The Midnight Beasts' Wands'; while trying to imitate their accent. Its stuck in my head so...
(Yes, I used to watch their videos when I was in high school.. lmao.)

I had to be quiet because people are sleeping.
.

Yeah a bit embarassing but oh well whatever. Lol.

Have fun!!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's @Pifanjr and I singing (...don't click if you value your ears. We'd be great as the first people auditioning on a singing show who cannot actually sing). I'm obsessed with this song, but we can't even do easy songs, so obviously a great choice there. You're welcome world 🤣👍





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Meliska (Dec 24, 2021)

Karaoke was not invented for people that can actually sing. It was made for people with no vocal talent. This way, they can all gather together and sing without being afraid of judgemental comments. This is why karaoke clubs offer drinks. After some shots, nobody cares if you do or don't have a great voice. Nobody cared how the song was singed after taking some tequila shots at 강남가라오케 | 최저 주대 | 010-2159-8281 【다혁실장】. Most people didn't even know all the lyrics. We just had fun and enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This isn't karaoke but whatever.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Here's @Pifanjr and I singing (...don't click if you value your ears. We'd be great as the first people auditioning on a singing show who cannot actually sing). I'm obsessed with this song, but we can't even do easy songs, so obviously a great choice there. You're welcome world 🤣👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this! 💖💖💖



Crowbo said:


> This isn't karaoke but whatever.


Crowbo, you sound like an angel! If I was walking around in the sewer and heard that I would think I was having a religious experience or something!


----------

